
Bitcoin wallet Ledger’s database hacked for 1M emails - timcc50
https://decrypt.co/37063/bitcoin-wallet-ledgers-database-hacked-for-1-million-emails
======
darekkay
For almost 10k people, it's more than just their email:

> While the majority of the data breach concerned email addresses, we regret
> to inform you that you are part of the approximately 9,500 customers whose
> detailed personal information were accessed by the unauthorized third party.
> Specifically, _your name and surname, and your postal address_ were exposed.

~~~
hu3
Valuable info for phishing bitcoins out of those affected.

~~~
darekkay
Or you just buy a 5$ wrench: [https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

